# ACS vs DIAC Work Experience Assessment



## amro.malkawi (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi All, 

As far as I know , no one run into the case where he claimed the whole experience that has been considered by ACS in his EOI application . All applicants are playing safe and they claim only the experience that was stated to be after the so-called "deeming date" . I have searched for any case of claiming the whole experience and I only found one case for an application of claiming the whole experience without considering the deeming date and he got the Visa but that was like in the mid of June 2013 and I guess he was lucky to escape it . 

It would be great if we can list any application that claimed the whole experience of ACS so all we can benefit from his experience. Also if any one is in contact with any Mara agents then it would be great if his official opinion of the case would be put here . 

thank all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

There is no so called case between ACS and DIAC. 

DIAC have always been clear on what counts as skilled work experience and skills assessment is just that with its own rules and oucomes. 

Also the amount of people posting on forums is only a tiny proportion of people actually applying for visas so data gathered from them would never give the real picture.


----------



## amro.malkawi (Sep 16, 2013)

I meant the case on Expat forum that until now no one was able to answer the question "should we claim the whole experience of ACS" ..the only way to answer such question is to have someone applied and post the result of his application.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

amro.malkawi said:


> I meant the case on Expat forum that until now no one was able to answer the question "should we claim the whole experience of ACS" ..the only way to answer such question is to have someone applied and post the result of his application.


I am not sure if you have counted me in the list. I applied "claiming the whole experience of ACS". My timelines are in the signature.


----------



## amro.malkawi (Sep 16, 2013)

*@joejohn*

Yes joejohn , You are the only and first member of my list that I have mentioned above .... . thanx


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe this is one case you are looking for?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help.html


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

All fille are refused, if anyone claims experience outline ACS time frame.


----------



## amro.malkawi (Sep 16, 2013)

*@Harish2013*

yes Harish2013 that was the one I am looking for ...thanx ...the strange thing is that this guy has his ACS assessed before April 2013 but still got his experience been reduced . I feel sorry for him .


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

There are many people with almost the same case, garrying (the allicant for whom the visa got rejected) had. What should they do now?

it is a big confusion. I am one of them. I got Assessed in april and got old version of ACS letter. And i claimed all the work ex mentioned in the letter.

I got a MARA agent and even he is not aware what is going on. He sent a mail to DIAC but there is no reply yet.

Anyone got any inputs from their MARA agent. Please share.

All valuable inputs will be respected.


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys,

I am not able to open the excel sheet. Here at work google drive is blocked.

Can someone please check and tell me, someone who lodged application after 1st july 2013 with 60 points who claimed all the points of work ex(with old ACS letter) and is offshore got grant?

Please it would be a great help.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

There are two categories here - 

1. People who got old ACS format and claimed full experience - Low Risk.

2. People who got new ACS format still claimed full experience - High Risk!

I just put the risk factor to show the comparison(I'm not sure if it is risky or not). Garring is in category 1 with low risk but still got refused. I am in category 2 with high risk but still got the grant.


----------



## Allanki (Sep 12, 2013)

joejohn said:


> There are two categories here -
> 
> 1. People who got old ACS format and claimed full experience - Low Risk.
> 
> ...


I am in category 1 still got grant


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

Allanki said:


> I am in category 1 still got grant


May be they reduded your points., but u still had 60 so they gave u a grant without informing...


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

amro.malkawi said:


> Yes joejohn , You are the only and first member of my list that I have mentioned above .... . thanx


Salam Amro 

I have this question in my mind , and till now i couldn't find the exact answer 


I have applied MY ACS on 27th July and still waiting the result 
My experience letters represents 8.5 Years , 

suppose ACS considered 6 years of experience for example , the question is can i claim 8.5 years in the EOI application ? or i have to strictly follow the ACS opinion ? 

thanks in advance


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ghaith said:


> Salam Amro
> 
> I have this question in my mind , and till now i couldn't find the exact answer
> 
> ...


I also have.similar question. If ACS assesses only 2 out.of.my 4 years of experience should I also claim 2 yaers in EOI or 4 years?


----------



## amro.malkawi (Sep 16, 2013)

*@Ghaith*

Ghaith ....this thread was open just to clarify the confusion posed by your question . you can check previous comments and see that there is no right answer , but on the whole: all agree that we should play it safe and in the EOI claim the experience of ACS that mentioned after the deeming date. 



regards,


----------



## Ghaith (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks , yes better to play it safe in this case


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

joejohn said:


> There are two categories here -
> 
> 1. People who got old ACS format and claimed full experience - Low Risk.
> 
> ...


Hello JeoJohn / other members on the forum,

1. I have applied for ACS on May 16 & received on Aug 7 in a PDF format. Can someone enlighten me if mine is categorized as new or old ACS ? 

2. I see in couple of forums, that, people who have old ACS & done their engineering turned IT professionals, only their experience has been deducted.

3.But I fall under 263111 under ( Software Engineer & Network Professional ) all through my graduation, I have completed a dedicated course of computers which is bachelor's of computer Applications which is 100% related to the field I am currently engaged or settled in ?

4. What are my chances or factors affecting my experience ? I am claiming complete 60 points & see almost 9 years of experience in IT.

Please help me with this, I am also posing these set of questions in other links to get maximum thoughts on this, after hearing various dimensions of deducting experience, it is atrocious to think ahead to fulfill the dream of immigration.


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

deeps6ix said:


> I also have.similar question. If ACS assesses only 2 out.of.my 4 years of experience should I also claim 2 yaers in EOI or 4 years?


ideally, in EOI you should mention what is assessed by your assessing authority.


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

in fact, i have also applied with the complete experience as mentioned in my ACS report. But i am still waiting for CO assignment.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

joejohn said:


> I am not sure if you have counted me in the list. I applied "claiming the whole experience of ACS". My timelines are in the signature.


I joe - i am in a similar situation as yours - high risk category !! 

I have received my invite.. in a dilemma to apply or not..
can u pls share the CO team that got assigned to you..

Also if your work exp was with a single employer or many -- as i believe that makes a diff..

I have currently 4.5 yrs exp.. I have claimed 5 pts despite acs deducting 2 yrs.. as i believe my exp is skilled as defined by DIAC

Kindly suggest ....


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

nikhilpi said:


> I joe - i am in a similar situation as yours - high risk category !!
> 
> I have received my invite.. in a dilemma to apply or not..
> can u pls share the CO team that got assigned to you..
> ...


Most of them are applying for skilled migration and the 2013 rule which came into place states that there will be deductions by default for everyone, irrespective of the occupation. The difference in the number of years will be based on how closely related ones occupation is. The number of employers doesn't necessarily make a difference unless there are few months of gap between each employment which MIGHT confuse while applying and/or the assessor. Did you claim your points in your EOI and still got an invite? Depending on the state, there are fair chances that the application might be rejected, especially like Victoria where they are doing stringent checks. The best bet to claim extra points is through IELTS. Probably other seniors can pitch in with their views.


----------



## NettleBurr (Apr 25, 2014)

I am pretty much in the same situation. I have an invite after applying for my EOI with 65 points and 5 years of experience, whereas the ACS deeming date makes it 3 years of experience and 60 points.

I know people with my profession and 60 points were called in my invitation round.

My ACS result is as below:

The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 05/08 - 07/12 (4yrs 2mths) 
Position: 
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 08/12 - 09/13 (1yrs 1mths) 
Position: 
Employer: YYY
Country: INDIA

Seeing as how my company and designation were the same before and after the deeming date, and that people with five points less were invited, I feel maybe proceeding with this application is not such a bad idea. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If ACS gave you 3 years that is all you can claim. 

Irrelevant that it was the same job. ACS and DIBP take the opinion you are not skilled for the first few years of your working life because you are fresh out of university and not skilled in the workplace.


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> If ACS gave you 3 years that is all you can claim.
> 
> Irrelevant that it was the same job. ACS and DIBP take the opinion you are not skilled for the first few years of your working life because you are fresh out of university and not skilled in the workplace.


I am also in same problem......

My ACS result is as below:

The following employment after Sept 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 09/08 - 02/12 (3yrs 5mths) 
Position: Sys Engg
Employer: XXX

And My experiences are as below:

Dates: 09/08 - 02/12 (3yrs 5mths) 
Position: Sys Engg
Employer: XXX

Dates: 02/12 - 02/13 (1yr) 
Position: Senior Ex.
Employer: XXX

Dates: 05/13 - Till Date (1yr) 
Position: IT Engineer
Employer: YYY

I wasn't aware of 2 yrs deduction so claimed 5 points for Sys engg + IT engineer (3.5 +1=4.5 yrs) during ACT SS Application. With this 5 point my total point was 55. I got ACT SS and another 5 points so total 60.

Then one of my friend told me the deduction and now I am very confused will DIBP consider my all experience as relevant to 263212? I am in a big dilemma now ....should I apply for 190 or not!

My question is will I be able to claim points for Senior Ex and IT Engineer Experience relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)? none of these were mentioned in ACS Assesment......Will DIBP consider this as relevant experience? What proof I have to submit?

If not why and how ACT considered and gave me positive result!

Please Help........


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

ACS have stated quite clearly that your work experience after Sept 2010 is considered skilled. That means all employment after is skilled and will be counted for work experience points. 

You send the same things you sent ACS plus payslips, tax documents and employment contracts.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

It is always advisable to include the experience from the date the assessing authrity recognizes your qualification.

Look for a sentence saying

"The following employment after xxxxx is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to xxxxxx"

If you are short of points due to the reduced experience, try to make it up with a higher IELTS score like I have done. Btw, I had 5 years taken out of my work experience


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

_shel said:


> ACS have stated quite clearly that your work experience after Sept 2010 is considered skilled. That means all employment after is skilled and will be counted for work experience points.
> 
> You send the same things you sent ACS plus payslips, tax documents and employment contracts.


Thanks for your reply...... ACS said following experience and only 1st one is listed..... will it be a problem?

May be I am just over thinking about this but as the VISA fee is not a small amount and it wud be a big problem if I get rejected.....


----------



## krisskross (Aug 28, 2014)

I am not clear on this! Will DIAC deduct 2 years?

Let say I claim 8 years, ACS: 8 - 2 = 6 Do I submit to DIAC 6 years or 8?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

krisskross said:


> I am not clear on this! Will DIAC deduct 2 years?
> 
> Let say I claim 8 years, ACS: 8 - 2 = 6 Do I submit to DIAC 6 years or 8?


DIAC only accepts ACS experience. you cannot claim 8 years if ACS considered 6.


----------



## krisskross (Aug 28, 2014)

> DIAC only accepts ACS experience. you cannot claim 8 years if ACS considered 6.


Will ACS specifies which years can be claimed, from date to date? 

So, the first year can not be claimed with DIAC because it was deducted by ACS?

This make sense... but I have to ask, better safe than sorry.


----------



## durontto (Nov 27, 2014)

*A query regarding lodging VISA application for Software Engineer*

Hello,

I am seeking you kind advice for lodging my visa application. 

I want to apply for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, for the skill Software Engineer (ANZSCO code: 261313). I submitted my EOI claiming 60 points and already got the invitation. Here are the points I claimed:

Age: 30 points 
English language ability: 0 points (I have competent English)
Qualifications: 15 points
Skilled employment: 10 points (for 5+ years overseas experience)
Partner Skill: 5 points

Now the problem is actually, what is mentioned in the letter assessed by ACS. According to their criteria I am qualified for skill after June, 2008 and according to that statement my employment is 4 years (ended in June, 2012) ( they deduct 2 years of my experience).

But, in my EOI I have claimed the whole experience I had( started in June, 2006 and ended in June, 2012: total 5 years). 

My question is, if DIAC count the years of experience according to ACS then I actually have 55 points and that means if I lodge my application there is a possibility that they may refuse my application! Since, in my EOI I have claimed the whole years of experience I had. So, I am actually very confused whether I should go ahead to apply for the VISA.

At present I am studying in Australia and I will nearly 1.5 more years to complete my degree. (started in July, 2012)

In this circumstances, please advise me, what to do. My score was in borderline and my experience also. The visa application need to be lodge by January. So please give me your expert opinion what should I do now? 

Will DIAC consider the work experience that actually I had or what the ACS assessed?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

durontto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am seeking you kind advice for lodging my visa application.
> 
> ...


Such a waste of a valuable invite.
No DIBP will not consider full experience instead it ll follow ACS outcome.
You cannot claim work points before the SKILLED DATE.
Everything after SKILLED DATE is valid for employment points.
Currently you've overclaimed , you apply visa with this scenario it ll get directly rejected within a month for points overclaim.
Let it lapse.


----------



## aleruk (Jan 27, 2014)

durontto said:


> <snip>
> 
> Here are the points I claimed:
> 
> ...


Have you considered taking IELTS or equivalent?

As GinjaNINJA says, i'd let the EOI lapse. Unless you're the type of person who has a massive appetite for risk and/or loves losing money. I'm almost 100% certain that you will lose your visa application fee.


----------



## durontto (Nov 27, 2014)

I just sit for IELTS last month I got 6 in all bands and then submitted my EOI. The confusion arise in some forum and site I get some information that contradicts what you are saying. Such as:

Remember that ACS is just an assessing authority. Case officer from this body gives an opinion about SOLID ICT work experience rendered by the applicant from the time of application. But DIAC has the final decision to award points based on applicant's circumstances.

I know a person who is telecom engineer have submitted application claiming same point score. he has also same work of experience but accessed by Engineers Australia. Then why this rule is different for a Software Engineer ?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

durontto said:


> I just sit for IELTS last month I got 6 in all bands and then submitted my EOI. The confusion arise in some forum and site I get some information that contradicts what you are saying. Such as:
> 
> Remember that ACS is just an assessing authority. Case officer from this body gives an opinion about SOLID ICT work experience rendered by the applicant from the time of application. But DIAC has the final decision to award points based on applicant's circumstances.
> 
> I know a person who is telecom engineer have submitted application claiming same point score. he has also same work of experience but accessed by Engineers Australia. Then why this rule is different for a Software Engineer ?


ACS rules are different from other Assessment bodies. Nobody know why but that how it is. And DIAC follows assessment bodies assessment result.


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

*DIAC Skilled Employment Document Guidance*

Hello Everyone

I have recieved my 189 Invite and in the process of preparing the documents to apply for the Visa. However I have hit a minor roadblock and hope you guys can give some guidance on my situation.

For the Skilled Employment document, the company I work for doesnt give detailed employment references detailing the list of duties etc etc. My Manager informed me that she wont be able to give it either since its against the company HR policies. 

My current colleagues arent too great either and I although I havent asked them, I have a feeling that they wont agree to provide it.

While undergoing my ACS assessment(which was positive) I got through this problem by asking one of my former colleague(who no longer works for the company I work for) to give the statutory declaration which he gladly did since anyways whatever was declared was entirely true. 

I cant do that now since its been more than 2 years since he has quit the company and DIAC will ask me for the roles that I have been doing till to date.

My role has not changed since I have gotten my ACS assessment done except for a promotion and change of designation.

1) What options do I have?
2) Will DIAC require complete roles and responsibilities or is it ok if I provide proof of employment along with payslips and designation( I have Form 16's etc)?
3) Should this document (Work declaration) also be Notarized?

Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

Can someone help and answer my query please?


----------



## ozziemate (Nov 8, 2014)

Anyone?


----------

